# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  SRL in liquidazione: i soci non vogliono pagare le spese

## MaxDragonheart

Salve,
vi scrivo per esporvi la mia situazione. Sono amministratore unico e co-fondatore di una startup innovativa (una srl costituita in deroga alla norma del capitale minimo) costituita lo scorso luglio. Lazienda è composta da 4 soci ed ognuno ha il 25% delle quote. 
Abbiamo costituito la società perché vincitori dello Smart&Start ma non siamo riusciti a sviluppare il progetto e si è deciso di mettere in liquidazione la società che allo stato attuale non ha capitale sociale, non ha usufruito delle agevolazioni e non ha debiti con nessuno. Le spese notarili e del commercialista per la chiusura verranno divise tra i soci in base alla suddivisione delle quote. 
Il problema sono due soci. Si sono sempre opposti alla chiusura della società ma non hanno mai fatto nulla per tenerla attiva anche solo cercando di mettere insieme i soldi per coprire le spese. Io e laltro socio a gennaio volevamo cedergli le nostre quote, io mi sarei dimesso da amministratore, ma loro non hanno voluto acquisirle e pagare le spese notarili e alla fine dopo un mese di trattativa si sono decisi a liquidare.  
Ieri il commercialista mi ha inviato il F24 per il pagamento della vidimazione dei libri sociali. Le spese anche in questo caso vanno divise equamente ma quei 2 soci non vogliono pagare. Alla fine è venuto che quei 2 soci non solo non vogliono pagare la tassa ma nemmeno le spese per la liquidazione. Giovedì vado a pagare il modello F24 con soldi miei e ho il sospetto che il loro tergiversare sulla chiusura o meno di questi mesi era solo un modo per prendere tempo aspettando lesito degli eventi. Sapevano e sanno bene che più tempo passa e più soldi ci toccherà pagare per chiudere. Ufficialmente dicono di non avere soldi ma lavorano entrambi. Che mi consigliate di fare? Non trovo giusto che io e laltro socio ci dobbiamo accollare le spese per la chiusura e le spese per le varie tasse. Loro due non hanno mai mosso un dito per questa società che con il senno di poi è indubbiamente nata male, siamo tutti trentenni alla prima esperienza di questo genere. Resta il fatto però che il progetto non possiamo svilupparlo perché le banche non ci hanno fatto credito nonostante avessimo chiesto una cifra molto più bassa dei 168.000 a fondo perduto che avevamo, soldi che potevamo avere solo se anticipavamo le spese. 
A scanso di equivoci, noi sapevamo fin dal primo momento in cui si è deciso di partecipare al bando che dovevamo anticipare le spese ma preventivamente con la nostra idea avevamo fatto un sondaggio tra i vari istituti bancari della nostra zona per sapere se ci avrebbero finanziato e la loro risposta è sempre stata Se vincete il bando si. A bando vinto ci hanno chiuso la porta in faccia. 
Come uscireste da questa situazione voi? Io e laltro socio dobbiamo rivolgerci ad un avvocato ed intimare il pagamento agli altri due delle spese di liquidazione?

----------


## Roberto72

In una srl nessun socio può essere obbligato a versare denaro che non sia quello del capitale sociale sottoscritto e non ancora versato.
Intanto dimettiti da amministratore e convoca l'assemblea per la nomina di un sostituto. Con l'occasione fai presente ai soci che il futuro sarà il ricorso in tribunale per la chiusura della società e ricorda loro che per i debiti fiscali residui rischiano comunque di risponderne.
Alla fine con un paio di mille euro complessivi vi levate ogni problema di dosso. 
Per la messa in liquidazione non occorre neanche il notaio dato che l'impossibilità di conseguire l'oggetto sociale è una delle cause di scioglimento che permettono di procedere direttamente.

----------


## bepizomon

Cioè avete vinto un bando con un finanziamento a fondo perduto di 168mila euro e nessuno vi ha finanziato l'anticipo delle spese?? 
Cmq sia, il socio di srl non è obbligato a finanziare l'impresa a parte il capitale iniziale, la responsabilità è limitata. Pure voi soci buoni non avete necessità di "buttare" soldi in una srl inattiva. Se per tre anni consecutivi non si deposita il bilancio la CCIAA può cancellare la società.
Da valutare però la strada di cedere le quote ad altri soggetti (per quanto con le srls non c'è così tanta convenienza per l'acquirente), però potrebbe essere allettante per qualcuno se il finanziamento a fondo perduto è usufruibile anche in caso di modifica della compagine sociale.

----------


## MaxDragonheart

Si, hai capito bene. Neanche un 1€ ci hanno voluto dare senza che uno di noi mettesse in garanzia casa sua. Abbiamo chiesto 100.000€ per la cronaca. Quando poi abbiamo trovato una possibile strada con il Fondi di Garanzia uno dei due soci che non vuole pagare si è tirato indietro perchè avendo avviato un'altra srl non voleva finire tra i segnalati del circuito bancario con la conseguente possibilità di non poter chiedere soldi per la sua società.  
La società è una srl non una srls, abbiamo sfruttato l'art.2464 del cc che permette di costituire una srl con capitale di almeno 1€ con l'obbligo di versare 1/5 degli utili come capitale sociale fino a che non si arriva a 10.000€. 
Il punto è questo. Io sono amministratore unico non vorrei avere problemi di nessuna natura, sia giudiziari che fiscali.
Se loro si oppongono alla copertura delle spese di liquidazione la società resta aperta e chi paga le varie incombenze fiscali, le varie tasse? Se non pago il modello F24 entro lunedì mi tocca una mora che può arrivare al 100%, cornuto e mazziato! Io e l'altro socio vogliamo chiudere proprio per evitare di dover pagare tasse a vuoto, posso mai andare a dire all'agenzia delle entrate di non poter pagare le tasse perchè la società non ha 1€ e parte dei soci non si vogliono accollare le spese??

----------


## MaxDragonheart

Ma se mi dimetto da amministratore le spese per le dimissioni e la nomina del nuovo chi le paga ed a quanto ammontano?
Una volta dimessomi da amministratore posso uscire dalla società insieme con l'altro socio? Anche in questo caso ci sono spese da sostenere e quante sono?

----------


## Roberto72

Sei in prorogatio fino alla nomina di un nuovo legale rappresentante. Per uscire dalla società devi cedere le quote o devi recedere. Ma poi in quest'ultimo caso si va dal notaio.
Scusa ma mi sembra una situazione un pò al limite... non avete le disponibilità (o non le volete tirare fuori) per fare un minimo di attività necessaria per chiudere le posizioni...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma se mi dimetto da amministratore le spese per le dimissioni e la nomina del nuovo chi le paga ed a quanto ammontano?
> Una volta dimessomi da amministratore posso uscire dalla società insieme con l'altro socio? Anche in questo caso ci sono spese da sostenere e quante sono?

  Andiamo a monte. L'AU non può dimettersi se non c'è la nomina di quello nuovo.

----------


## MaxDragonheart

Siamo in due a voler pagare quello che dobbiamo per liquidare. Ma non siamo intenzionati a pagare anche per chi si è disinteressato da sempre della società, voleva tenerla in piedi e non ha mai fatto nulla per farla andare avanti. Non trovo nè giusto nè corretto che io e l'altro socio dobbiamo mettere insieme i 1500€ necessari alla liquidazione divisi tra notaio(1000€) e commercialista(500€). Su 4 soci 2 si accollano le spese, perchè? 
Come uscireste da questo stallo? Faccio notare che il non aver soldi degli altri due è una scusa per non voler pagare.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Siamo in due a voler pagare quello che dobbiamo per liquidare. Ma non siamo intenzionati a pagare anche per chi si è disinteressato da sempre della società, voleva tenerla in piedi e non ha mai fatto nulla per farla andare avanti. Non trovo nè giusto nè corretto che io e l'altro socio dobbiamo mettere insieme i 1500€ necessari alla liquidazione divisi tra notaio(1000€) e commercialista(500€). Su 4 soci 2 si accollano le spese, perchè? 
> Come uscireste da questo stallo? Faccio notare che il non aver soldi degli altri due è una scusa per non voler pagare.

  Situazione frequentissima.
Purtroppo dovete prima trovare un sostituto. Altrimenti, siete condannati a restare in carica....

----------


## Roberto72

Anticipi quanto necessario in qualità di amministratore per fare ricorso in tribunale affinchè nomini un liquidatore giudiziale. Avvisando prima i soci che se insistono a non voler mettere quanto necessario per la chiusura della società, poi rispondono personalmente dei debiti fiscali.

----------


## bepizomon

penso che l'alternativa sia presentare istanza di fallimento in proprio. 
prima però convoca l'assemblea, esponi e verbalizzi così sei libero da responsabilità come amministratore, dopodiché ci penserà il tribunale a far chiudere la società.

----------


## MaxDragonheart

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. 
Ammesso che io e l'altro anticipiamo le spese, ma con una srl non si risponde solo con il capitale versato? Se si il capitale versato è insufficiente a pagare le spese di chiusura. 
Per quanto riguarda il fallimento, non si fa istanza di fallimento in tribunale se si hanno debiti per più di 500.000€? Noi per fortuna debiti non ne abbiamo.

----------

